# 5D Mark III vs. Nikon D800 (True Story)



## takoman46 (Mar 23, 2012)

Canon 5D Mark III vs Nikon D800

LOL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DramaticIrony (Mar 23, 2012)

Pretty funny


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 23, 2012)

Canon 5D Mark III VS Nikon D800


And he's a Nikon Fan-boy!


----------



## psolberg (Mar 23, 2012)

*facepalm*


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 23, 2012)

thure1982 said:


> Canon 5D Mark III VS Nikon D800
> 
> 
> And he's a Nikon Fan-boy!



Haha! I watched this video first and then found the one I posted. Didn't know he was a nikon fan but I really enjoyed his testing methods. At least he admits that the 5DmkIII feels better in your hand than a D800! I personally like the smell test and the wind tunnel lol


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 24, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> I personally like the smell test and the wind tunnel lol



+1


----------

